# Metropolis IC:  Into the Darkness



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

As your characters go about their own buisness, halflings approach each one of you.  They flash a symbol to you that's inside their cloak showing that they're part of the thieve's guild in Metropolis.

"My boss is running an operation, and he wants you to be in on it.  Meet him at the rusty hatchet tavern in the slums area tommorow at nightfall.  Believe me, it'll be worth your while."

With that he pulls his hood up and walks off.

ooDM:  Yes or No?
Of course since you guys don't know each other, different halflings approach each of you, and they may say different things, but that's the jist of it.
Leopold, if you're part of the thieve's guild (I think you said that somewhere), this mission is not optional for you. You have to do it.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: Thieves guild no. Assassins guild as part of a hit squad, yes.


IC: the black fured creature slowly plays with his whiskers at this announcement. Interesting things are afoot and he aims to be a part of this. He slowly moves toward his room and gathers his equipment. The dull colored chain shirt is layed out carefully. His blades lie before him sharp and steely he runs a taloned finger along it and feeling the slight sting as it bit into his tough flesh. He squeezes out some of his black blood amongst his fingers letting it run across his thumb and forefinger. His tongue licks at it tasting the warm liquid. He finishes packing his things, tests the strength of his bow and make sure he packs sufficent spares. He spends the rest of the day polishing, oiling, and securing his equipment. 


 When the desginated hour approaches where daylight is fading he slowly moves throughout the guild, his feet picking up the pace as he moves through the training area. He has no desire to see the new recruits and them to see him. He is trained to be a ghost in the system and for that he moves toward the rear of the building. He scans both ways making sure he is not followed. Silently he draws one of swords and moves down into the sewers.  The blackness is like a cool refreshing sunrise for others as it is for him. He splashes throughout the underground until he gets to the sewer entrance near the inn.  Silently he moves up through the sewer entrance and approaches near the inn, hidden, silent. Looking downward to see if he is being followed and seeing he is not he moves into the inn, keeping to the shadows as much as possible and settling into the corner.  His entire face is hidden deep within his cloak so none can see his face. He sits, looking, and waiting for his contact.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

"mm, worth my while, ey? Considering my normal rates, this must pay good money.and it'll give me a chance to take out one of my targets as well."

The tall human then makes sure he isn't tracked and heads to the sewres, to his secret hideout. There he will get the neccesairy equipment, and change into an ordinary looking Drunken patron. He crawls out of the sewres and heads for the Inn, once there he'll observe the crowd and look for the one he is supposed to meet and any other people that might be there as well.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 18, 2003)

"worth my while. i don't know about that, if it's killing those dame humans then im all for it other wise i don't rilly care." Cloude says to himself.

he makes his way back to his room to rest for the night. next morning he will gather his gear and head for the rusty hatchet tavern and rilly see if it's worth his while. when at the tavern he will find a spot in a corner and wait for the contact.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

> *OOC: Thieves guild no. Assassins guild as part of a hit squad, yes.[/B}*



* 
ooDM:  there's only one thieve's guild.*


----------



## Leopold (Jan 19, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> ooDM:  there's only one thieve's guild. *





OOC:
well very well...I make sure my hat keeps me about the same height sans the tail, whiskers, ears and such...i look like a 'normal' human...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 19, 2003)

As the time draws near, Jemal orders another drink, he's been here for a while sitting at the bar waiting for his contact.  Wearing chain mail and a helmet, the old dwarf man starts in on his third drink of the night as he glances around... Of course his entire appearance is nothing more than an illusion provided by his cap to ward people off.. They usually had more qualms about attackign a seasoned fighter.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

ooDM:  Hats of disguise, use them anywhere, in the kitchen, at the workplace, EVEN in the bedchamber, now only 19.95, that's right, for this low low price, you get a 2000 gp value, for only 19.95.

IDM:  as you guys wait in the bar, a halfling comes out and becons you from a doorway.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll wait with following him until I see more people doing that.

OOC: I don't recognize Leo's char, right?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

ooDM:  if you're brothers, you recognize each other, but all the rest of the people don't know each other.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 19, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'll wait with following him until I see more people doing that.
> 
> OOC: I don't recognize Leo's char, right? *





OOC:  No cause we are both under hats of disguise. It would be like identical twins getting face lifts and then meeting each other in the mall not knowing what the other looked like. 


IC: At the sight of the halfling, he rises and moves toward him keeping to the shadows, blending in seemlessly with the other patrons, just a normal schmoe moving througout the teeming masses of people.  He follows to where the halfling is calling him seeing others move toward the general area he keeps his hand steadfastly in his cloak near his sword ready to plunge it deep within anyone who tries to 'impose' upon him.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 19, 2003)

seeing that he has finaly can i get up and start to walk towards the halfling keeping an eye on the rest of the bar to see who else was beconed to come.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 19, 2003)

OC: sorry, i didnt realize the IC thread had started

IC:  When the halfling alerts Rover of the invitation he just nods and bares his teeth sending the halfling running.  He then gathers his gear and sets off to the inn.  After ordering a drink and waiting a few minutes he sees the halfling beckon.  He grabs his drink and follows him.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

*and so it begins*

ooDM: I think that's all of you.  And seeing as how Rover has no intimidate ranks, I don't think he could send the halfling running .  Because of that the halfling just smirks at you and walks away.  This is a big description, just to speed things up so if you want to object or do something in between these parts, just say so.  If there are some missing "r"s I'm sorry, but this laptop has a problem typing that letter.

IDM:  The halfling leads you down a hallway, through some twisting passages, and leading downward.  After mabye 10 minutes of walking, he stops before a door and knocks "knock...knock knock knock.. knock."

"Come in," says a voice, and the hafling opens the door.  You come into a big room, about 30 feet by 30 feet.  To the right and the left of the door, there are two unarmed muscular men standing with their arms folded, obviously guards of some sort.  As you walk through the door, all of your magical items turn off for about 5 feet of space, and you true forms are revealed.  In the middle of the room is a table with a man sitting at it, and he beckons you to sit down.

"Would you like any wine, or food perhaps?"  the man asks, and pretty serving girls come out with food and wine.  In the back of the room, a bard starts playing music.  "But it looks like you want to get right to buisness."

"I've brought you here today because you guys are some of the best.  As you can see you are a diverse group, a human, a minitaur, two slitherns, and a dover.  The king has been pressuring me into doing this job for a while.  His scholars are all worked up about the titanswar coming again or some crap like that, but all I know is that a scouting party has discovered some unusually high titanspawn activity going on a ways out of the city.  Rumor has iot that these spawn are worshippers of Gaurak the Glutton, and are trying to collect all of his teeth and find him in order to bring him back to his former glory.  Also, the king's _entire_ harem , yes, his harem has been kidnapped.  I don't know how in the nine hells an entire harem could be kidnapped, but it happened, and tracks were tracked down to the cave where these titanspawn are.  Predictably, the only part of that tracking party that returned was the messanger sent back to reveal this information.  We aren't quite sure what types of titanspawn are in there, but some of the common garuk ones will most likely be there.  You know, Gauruk trolls, fatlings and such."

"Now, I'll give you 2000gp for equipment right up front, and 50% of the payment the king is giving me for this job, plus all the information and mapping we have, and second picks on the treasure.  What do you say?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

"My good man, this offer is an insult to my reputation, I can probarlt handle this job on my own, and get 100% of the payment and ALL the treasure. If I don't hear something good I'll walk!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

"Good...  now that I know you can negotiate a deal, let's move on to the real deal.  I'm afraid I can't give you everything seeing as I'm providing extra equipment and information of the job, location, etc.  I'll giveyou 75%, and first picks on anything known to this guild, which is a lot.  This means we get rare titan relics, if any, that are there."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Ah, better, better.

This is my proposal: You do not run any risk, you'll get an agents fee of 10%. We\ll give you a list of all treasure found, pick 75% out of that, and leave the rest for you. I'm sure you'll sgree to this, after all, you're just in this to serve your king, aren't ya?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

"hahah, very funny, we both know this isn't about the king.  You're price is still a bit high.  20% agents fee and first picks on unknown items."

ooDm:  Tim seems to like haggling, but does anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 20, 2003)

"i don't care what we get for doing this quest for the king or you. if it helps me ride this world of those incolete humans then i don't care. also if it help better equipe me to rid them mabye ill hagle on this dame price."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm, I don't fully agree with that.
You can have your 20%, but you do not have first pick on the items, instead I give you the right to by up to 50% of the items for a price that is set by an independent broker.
That or take the 25% we leave for you.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

"What happens with the Harem if they are still alive?"  The only human there asks with a commanding voice and a lewd grin "Are the to be returned or do We get to keep any as an extra reward?  And what of any corpses we find, or make.. Can I use them for my experiments?"  The tall well-built man seems slightly more excited at this prospect than the harem or the money, but only slightly..


----------



## Leopold (Jan 20, 2003)

IC: "The blacked cloaked human sits back against the wall listening to them haggle back and forth. "Money, who cares about money?" he thinks to himself. "It is all about the hunt, the oppertunity to track and chace down a worthy opponent." He lets them all haggle amongst themselves for their piece of the treasure, it matters little, his rewards are much greater. 

"Slithern, there are 2 of us here? Where is the second one? Whom could it be? The one that is haggling loudly his voice is familar to me somehow...."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

ooDM: there was an antimagic field at the door, so you all saw who eachother were.  Look at my above post.

IDM:  The man looks towards the human, "how did I know that would come up?  Hmmm, I'd say you can use the corpses but you have to bring them and show them to the king, if he requires a funeral service we might be able to sneak out the corpse.  Once you're done with the mission, send a message and I can send a wagon with some of my men to transport them.  And about that other thing, as long as I get one unknown, and 40% treasure, I think we might be able to make a deal.  Always after the hunt are we Iq'il Blackfur?  Well then I hope it's settled for you, there will undoubtably be some challenges where I am sending you.  And Cloude, if it's humans you want to kill, there are always some working for the titanspawn.  You might even find some items that will help you rid the world of humans."  The last sentence he says with a smirk as if this is a crazy and unatainable goal.

"Have we come to an agreement?"

ooDM:  He knows your names, he knows where you live, muahahahahahahahahha
Oh yeah, leopold, can you put your characters thoughts in intalics?


----------



## Leopold (Jan 20, 2003)

IC: The human leans forward "So you know my name _human_. For that be very very careful. Not many live long when they know something about us slithern, yesssss?" the human speaks "What my goals are for this mission are none of your concern. This petty arguing sickens me and bores me. Agree for a price on whatever grounds you wish compatriots, i care not for this petty bazaarish bargining over foolish coinage. We have things that needs be done and time is wasting. We have a quarry to go after. I accept the final terms in agreeance with that all profits shall be split equally amongst the people involved with whom are undertaking this task. Agree to his sum and be done with it." and with that he sits back against his chair.


_Dispicable creature, the day all humans are wiped off the face of scarn the better the world will be _


OOC: I noticed it but didn't pick up on it as tim went in after me so he saw me not me him, i guess the field is still down as it was only 5' or is it still up now?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

ooDM: well, unless you guys were walking five feet apart, you would've seen each other, or you could've looked backwards, let's just say you all know what everyone else looks like.  That was the point of the field.

IDM:  At the Slithern's threatening comment, the two muscular men start to come forward, but with a hand gesture fom the man, they back down.  "so cocky are we?  Just you remember _slithern_, they day you mess with me is the day you die."  Seeing that this argument may rise into a fight, the bard stops playing and carefully backs into a corner.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Let's just say I acknowledged seeing my brother with a small nod.

IC: "Calm down Iq'il. We are guests here."
"Human, you have yourself a deal, You'll get one unknown Itmen and 40% of the treasure in exchange for what that all is worth.

Now as for information. Let's hear it, and let's have that maps on the table.

Squ'ill Will sit down, and listen to what the man has to say.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 20, 2003)

_ useless foolish human may their whole race burn when mormo comes back from the ground _ 

IC: "Good, our barganing process is done. Give us what we need and let us move on with the hunt..."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

"here's the information"
On the table he lays down a couple maps, the path towards the cave and starts talking about it.  "We know little exact information about this place.  It takes 3 days of normal travel to get there, 2 if you're going quickly.  There's one known entrance to the place, and it's a blatently obvious cave mouth.  Evil presence and negative energy radiates out from it.  Horrid screams are heard from it, and all types of goblinoids and trolls have been seen going in and out from it.  An outpost has been set up outside, and here is a pass to enter it," he says as he shuffles through his pockets and places it on the table.
"We don't know anything else, just rumors from the men at the outpost.  The biggest one is that there are some strange and evil experiments going on in there performed by some strange creatures."  Then he reaches behind him, and takes out a bag, "here's the 2000gp, as promised."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 20, 2003)

Rover glances at his meager belongings and at the bag of 2000gp.  "I will be ready for departure at the next dawn" he states.

_Talk, talk, talk lets get to the point and get prepared._


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 20, 2003)

Rover glances at his meager belongings and at the bag of 2000gp.  "I will be ready for departure at the next dawn" he states.

_Talk, talk, talk lets get to the point and get prepared._


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 20, 2003)

Rover glances at his meager belongings and at the bag of 2000gp.  "I will be ready for departure at the next dawn" he states.

_Talk, talk, talk lets get to the point and get prepared._


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 20, 2003)

Rover glances at his meager belongings and at the bag of 2000gp.  "I will be ready for departure at the next dawn" he states.

_Talk, talk, talk lets get to the point and get prepared._


----------



## Sulli (Jan 20, 2003)

"fine now that we have finaly finnished with this almost usless information. lets leave quicly and make haste towards this place. i wish to have the taste of human blood or any blood for that matter on my blade before the next full moon."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

*and so it begins*

ooDM:  waht are you buying with the 2000gp, and were your 4 posts meaning something?  I find it kind of hard to belive that you posted 4 times accidently.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC:  Stupid comp didnt load the page so i hit it like 5 times, my bad.

IC:  "Yes lets get moving"


----------



## Sulli (Jan 21, 2003)

OoC:you want to know what we spend 2000gp on???.

Ic:"yes lets go and find out what we get to kill. i rilly hope it's humans, i love to kill them. hehehehehehe."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

The necromancer shakes his head. _This is going to be interesting, I'm travelling with a bunch of Racists!  What does it matter if someone is human, minotaur, or slithern?  We all leave roughly the same corpse when we expire._
"Very well, lets get away from here then, when and where are we to meet tommorow to leave?." He looks pointedly at the man, ignoring everyone else.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 21, 2003)

"It is my opinion that we spend the money on something we could all use and would whenever we needed it, such as healing or bearers for the treasure we are sure to find.  Or we could just divide it equally among ourselves." Rover says


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

"I'd get a lot of healing poitions, based on where you're going, but hell, spend it on whatever you want,"  the man says, "now if you'll exuse me, I have some things I need to do."

He stands up and begins to leave with the guards and the bard.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

"Hmmmm, yes, I should say healing potions, I'll get m items afterwards. 1500 GP worth of cure critical potions. 
500 GP on various antidotes and lesser restoration potions.

Sounds good? yes? No?"


----------



## Leopold (Jan 22, 2003)

IC: "Acceptable, be done with it and we shall depart early in the morning to get there. The sooner we arrive the sooner we can start hunting our prey. I leave the purchase of said items in your hands, i trust that any discrepancies in prices or any shortchanging will be met with strict 'displeasure' by all of us going on this 'mission'."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Jemal "hmmfs" at those words.  "Yes, do be sure to keep track of what you spend... I'm in need of a new door guard, and may take my repayment in that form." He smiles jokingly, but his eyes are dead serious, making it impossible to tell whether he meant what he said.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

"I will meet you at the city gates at 9:00 tommorow" and with that Rover departs with a flourish of his cloak.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 22, 2003)

*On the Road Again*

You arrive at the Gates.
When you try to leave, the guards ask what your buisness is and where you're going.

ooDM:  BTW, not many people leave the city.

and I wouldn't advise killing them


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

"We have business with the city government, now step aside human."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

If they try to bar Rover's way he uses cut clothing ties on one.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

"What sort of buisness?  Does this have to do with the..." he looks around suspiciously, "_Titanspawn kidnappings?_"

ooDm:  I don't want you picking a fight and dying or getting in jail already  
Hmm, then again you might be pardoned, o mabye not... do whatever youwnt.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 23, 2003)

"Let us thought human or someone may be severly hurt or killed before the next hour passes"

moving so i could see him from the back of the group and intimadate(+15).


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: If any of the other tactics don't work, I'll say this:

My dear human, we are on a mission for the king, indded the one that you said, now please let uss pass.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

Jemal is (As he always is when in public) in his Dwarven Warrior guise.  He turns to the guard and Harumphs, obviously impatient and thinking his companions have said enough to get them through.

OOC: Remember Corlon, we're evil.. most of us would just as soon wipe our nose on these guys shirts as talk to them. Then the Minotaur would kill them and I'll raise them as zombies to guard our(MY) back.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

What was the result of my cutting off one of their pants?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

*OOC*

is 'cut clothing ties' a feat or a spell?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

its an ability from being a rapier master, i can cut off peoples clothes basically.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: I am in the guise of a human woodsman. Simple plain green  and brown clothes.

IC: _ stupid humans move out of the way, do they not know we hunt to save their stupid little king_ He stands there silently looking for a way to dart through them all to get to the outside, if needbe there is always the way through the underground to get out.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *What was the result of my cutting off one of their pants? *



The guard dodges nimbly aside (sorry, I roled a 2.)
"All you had to say was that you were... just don't try that again."
The guard lets you pass.

ooDM:  The guards don't know your evil, they don't let people just romp the streets killing people, they have high level security.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

Rover will take a scouting position 100-200 yards ahead of the rest of the party using hide/move silently.  He is looking and smelling and hearing for any possible trouble.(Scent, listen, spot)


----------



## Leopold (Jan 24, 2003)

IC: He signals for rover to come back by whistling. "Before we go onward all, I want to know what each one of you do. I don't want to head into a dangerous situation and not know what my 'collegues' are made of...."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 24, 2003)

"I am an expert with this" *flashes rapier*


----------



## Sulli (Jan 24, 2003)

"i want to kill all humans with this." pulls out his huge great sword.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: I was in th guise of a tall elgant human, with normal hands instead of a bladed gauntlet

IC: Pulls off hat of disguise.

"I Kill, just for the money, and the fun of it all, I use THIS"

And points at his bladed Gauntlet.

He doesn't say anything about being brothers with the other slitherin


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Once Rover finishes telling about himself he resumes his scouting position with scent, listen, and spot.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

"My specialty is death" Said the human who looked like a dwarf.  "preventing my own, helping others find theirs, and reaping the benefits of Undeath."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

ooDM:  so we've got a killer, another killer, another killer, another killer, and... another killer 

IDM:  You arrive at the town, if you show them your pass, you get in, otherwise you have to think of somethingn else.  So what did you buy with your money?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

BUMP

cmon, where are you guys?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 25, 2003)

OoC: are we in the town we just left or are we in the next town somewhere between where we started from or where we need to go. also do we each get 2000gp or is that for the whole group to decide what to do with???.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC: I believe we agreed to spend the money on potions, and Corlon means we are at the outpost near the cave.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 26, 2003)

OoC: he never rilly said that we travel anywhere we were just talking about ho we where.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC: I thnk we are at the outpost before the cave indeed, and we have bough potions for the 2K GP.

IC: When arriving at the gate Sqill'mar will show the pass and move right through, he'll look around a bit noting anything worth noting.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

nothing worth noting, just an outpost...  I assume you guys want to get on with the dungeon?

yes: hurry it up, or no I want more roleplaying, or no because I can't get to the threads often enough right now because of [insert thing here]?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Jemal will follow along quietly and unassumingly, just wanting to get to where the deaths will be happening.  Perhaps even get a live harem girl to supplement his other servants... yes, that would be good.  Perhaps he should find a way to hurry the group along just in case any of them were still alive...

OOC: that's a definite yes on the getting to dungeon.  I like roleplaying and all but I'm kinda eager to do something.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 27, 2003)

OoC:i like it to hury up but some encounters before the doungen would be nice. then everybody could see how everybody else played.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 27, 2003)

"Lets move through this outpost quickly, i don't want any trouble with the paladins before we can get to the dungeon.  I have a feeling we will need all our resources"


----------



## Leopold (Jan 27, 2003)

OOC: Who got the potions and where are they? and yes move us along quickly...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

OOC: I got the potions. as described in one of my earlier posts.
Let's get into the cave, but I would like some roleplaying when we're in the caves.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 29, 2003)

ooDM:  sorry about the wait.

IDM:  from the outpost you can see that the cave doesn't seem to have any defenses posted outside, but it goes in a ways and becomes dark.

BTW, does anyone have darkvision?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Read our characters dimwit, and remember i have scent.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *OOC: Read our characters dimwit, and remember i have scent. *




OOC: 
IF someone was an @sshole like that to me in one of my games I'ld kick them out.

What's he done to deserve being insulted?  And what were you trying to smell with the scent feat besides your own @ss?  Just b/c the characters are evil doesn't mean WE have to be jerks.

IC: 
Jemal enters the dark cave, and snaps the fingers on his left hand, causing an everburning torch to appear in that hand.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

Sqill'Mar will follow jemal, hiding and move silently, and then moving in fron tof jemal out of range of the torch so he can use his darkvision. He'll stick close to the walls trying to notice anything out of the ordinary (in the stonework as well as looking for creatures)

OOC: Ivanhoe, jemal is right, but the message you have has some truth in it.

Hide: +26, Move Silently +26, Search +13, Spot +12


----------



## Corlon (Jan 30, 2003)

double post


----------



## Corlon (Jan 30, 2003)

ooDM:  Enworld was messing up and I had trouble getting that post posted, I didn't feel like waiting to get the the rogue's gallery.
Kicking him out seems a bit extreme, but seriously, even if I wouldn't... is it really smart to call the guy controlling the world _and_ your dierolls a dimwit?

IDM:  As you walk through the entrance, the stonework just seems like normal caves, but a couple minutes in to the caves, you start to see carved walls instead of just natural rock.  Then you see a door, just a well made wooden door looking very out of place in these caves.  Seeing the door almost distracts Sqill'Mar from seeing a covered up pit right in front of him, but this pit is so extremelly obvious that everyone sees it.  No creatures or traps other than the pit seem to be guarding the door...very strange.

To Rover, the place reeks of goblins.  Then when he comes to the door, he smells something else more powerful than the goblin smell, but the smell is strange and unfamiliar.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

Sqill'Mar will try to find any other traps, and ask the the guy with the necrofilia to detect magic or something. He'll also look for anything that could allow people seeing them.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC:  Jemal, calling him a dimwit may sound harsh to you, but as stated before he is a friend of mine and we call each other idiots and stuff on a regular basis.

IC:  Rover will also advance slowly using Hide +16, Move Silently +16, Listen +15, Spot +11, and scent


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: I hadn't seen any post saying you were friends IRL, so didn't know that, but still IMHO insulting the DM (Whether you're friends or not) is bad form.  But, as my sig says.. that's just my opinion.  I may have sounded a bit extreme, but I just really don't like it when people disrespect the DM (Or anyone else for that matter).  Since he's responded allready to it, I'll leave it at that, b/c not only is he the DM, but he was the one called who got insulted.. If he does't want to do anything about it, it's not my place to interfere.

IC: 
Jemal sneers at the necrophiliac remark and resolves (MENTALLY) to insult Sqill'mar's abilities later.  After he's been turned into an undead servant, of course.

Then he'll cast Detect Magic and look around the room, after trying to see if he can place the strange odour.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 31, 2003)

"any traps around here HUMAN or do i get to ram that #@*% door down and get this fight started.??"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: that remark was not spoken by me, so you cannot react to that


----------



## Corlon (Jan 31, 2003)

*Into the Unkown*

Just as Jemal finishes the spell he is almost blinded by a powerful magic radiating out from all around the door, to the right and the left, seeming to eminate from the entire cave around you.  This overwhelming flash of magic breaks your concentration and the spell abruptly stops.  The only thing you know is that the magic is dark and negative energies from all the schools combined, but mainly trasmutation and necromancy.

Rover hears the talking and breathing of his companions the most, but he also hears a slight shuffling behind the door.

If you want to bash down the #@$@#$ door, be my guest, but make sure you jump the pit.

The pit still seems the only danger, and BTW it's a 10ft.X10ft. pit.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2003)

"What do you sense Necromancer? I can detect scruffling and something of great evil behind this door.  We should make the most of our element of surprise."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal Rubs his head.
"OUCH.. I don't know what it is, but I like this place.. I've never sensed so much transmutatory Necromantic Emanations coming from a singular place, the ramifications of... What? why are you looking at me like that?  OOH, right.."
He looks at the door, then at the rest of them. "I don't think It's trapped, but there's magic EVERYWHERE... and from the power and the major types, I wouldn't be surprised to find a Dracolich on the other side of that door... GO ahead and find out, though, but I can't help you over the pit." He then casts mage armour on himself.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 1, 2003)

"so that door isen't traped, good"

ill move back 20 feet from the pit and take a running jump over the pit (jump + 23)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal tries to keep from laughing and breaking his concentration on his spell as he watches the minotaur, wondering if he'ld splat into the door or what would happen.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 1, 2003)

The minitaur easily leaps the pit.

were you breaking the door down too or just jumping it?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 2, 2003)

"I would appriciate it if someone helped me flank one of them so i can get my extra sneak attack damage."  With that Rover jumps the pit also.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: sorry for not posting, connection was down

IC: 
"Ai, I'll gladly flank you, makes me get in my good aims better too."

Sqill'Mar will gladly move back to see what is behind that door before jumping in front of it. if nothing immediatly detonates and no real scary monster shows up, hell jump over the pit and joins the melee or will gladly scout ahead again.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 2, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> [Bextra sneak attack damage."[/B]



ooDM:  and by the way, I have a BAB of...  
IDM:  Are you guys just planning for combat once the door is opened?  Because what it sounds like from your posts is that you are already in combat...

examples:
flank one of them 
joins the melee

Rover easily leaps the pit with his... +46 to jump


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm just planning, with this much magic around and that minotaur guy smelling and hearing things it's bound to happen. In my post I say I'll join the melee OR scout ahead. I'll do the scouting when there is no melee.

Let's get that door open!


----------



## Corlon (Feb 2, 2003)

Unless sulli says otherwise by the end of today, he's punching the door in because I think he was going to do that anyway.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 2, 2003)

OoC:iv been busy with other job around the house.

IC: if nobody will break the door then i will gladly bash it in with my sword. but first please rouge check the door for traps.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *OoC:iv been busy with other job around the house.
> 
> IC: if nobody will break the door then i will gladly bash it in with my sword. but first please rouge check the door for traps. *




OOC: No way I'm going to help you when you're calling me a rouge! Heck I'm not even a rogue!

IC: allready checked, no traps, go for it, big guy


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

The minitaur raises his sword and smashes it into the door which flies off its hinges and smacks into the floor.

The torch is too far away from the room to see farther than 5' in, but as the door smashes open, two pieces of rope with metal balls on the end lash out of the darkness and...both smash into Cloude dealing 16 damage

People with DV see them as hobgoblins.
Rover smells the hobgoblins.

That was the surprise round, initiative is...

Rover:  37
Sulli:  17
Iq'il:  16
Sqill'Mar:  16
hobgoblins:  10
Jemal:  7


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 3, 2003)

He's talking about me but i don't have any skills that will help, and dont say rouge.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: Sulli, Rogues get a little p.o'd when people misspell their class.. Just call'em thieves, that's all they are anyways. 

IC: 
Jemal sighs and stands near the pit, Assesing the situation to decide which spell to cast.
( Assuming those are the only two hobgoblins, then 2 magic missiles each, and the 5th to whichever appears less damaged... if one or both are dead, or there are more than 2, I'll instead cast Polymorph self (No change initially though).


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

Sqill'Mar will jump the pit and join the melee. I'll attack the one where Rover is as well, if that one is still standing. Or I'll give a more accurate describtion after rover and Sulli (cloude, right?) have posted.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 3, 2003)

cloude take the blows with a smile backing up one step, stands sreight and charges back into the battle.

attacking hobgoblin on the left side.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: Knock bow and arrow and shoot at hobgoblins if possible. Firing into melee, such is life. If i hit one of my companions the first time then i sling, jump pit and engage in melee..


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

Jemal, you have no idea what's happening, you don't know there are hobgoblins, all you know is that two ropes with metal balls smashed into the big guy.

Still waiting for rover, if he doesn't respond in a while then I'll just say he tactically enters melee.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 3, 2003)

Rover will delay his action and wait for squill'mar to attack one before joining in attacking his victim by flanking, unless its a surprise round for us anyway in which case i will attack one and get sneak attack anyway.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay then, knowing this, this will be my action:

Sqill'Mar will jump over the pit and attack the right gobling, trying to position himselfso that Rover can easily jump in so that both of the are flanking. Sqill'Mar will wait for Rover to join him before making his devastating attack. I fwe have the surprise round, Rover is allready up ther and I'll flank him, if it isn't possible for me to position myself for a flank attack without getting an AoO, I'll let Rover do the maneuvering and attack when he is in position. If rover doesn't come into position this round, I'll strike anyway. Needless to say I'll wait untill my brother has fired his arrow, because I know his trcks.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 4, 2003)

*charging into the darkness, how stupid is that?*

Cloude charges into the darkness, where he smells hobgoblins around, (standard action to pinpoint them), and as he lumbers forward the ropes lash out again and... deal 15 damage to the lumbering giant.  Cloude's greatsword flies into a table and smashes it in half.
Iq'il's arrows fly through the air, one just nicking the hobgobin, but the other hitting him strait in the chest.
Squill'mar will launch himself at the hobgoblin that was just hit by his brother's arrows, but the hobgoblins wield their strange weapons very quickly, and both of them shoot towards Squill'mar.  One of them misses but the other hits squill'mar in the gut (10 damage).  Squill'mar still manages to get an attack against the one that Iq'il injured, slashing him across the torso with his bladed gauntlet, and the creature lets out a scream of pain.
Rover also charges into the darkness, his excellent reflexes and accuracy with the rapier do nothign for him in this darkness, but the hobgoblins still swing their weapons at him.  One of them clangs harmlessly off the ground, but the other makes a square shot in Rover's arm (8 damage).
The hobgoblins swing their metal spheres at squill'mar, and one manages to hit him (8 damage).
Jemal mutters some words and waves his free hand around, but nothing seems to happen (except that he knows that polymorph self has been cast)


ooDM:  get in there with your torch Jemal!!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

*The torch has a 20' light radius, meaning it should shine 10' into the room since I'm standing at the edge of the pit.  And if that doesn't illuminate any of them, then that would automatically activate my polymorph action*


----------



## Corlon (Feb 4, 2003)

jemal here's the map

5 spaces=5 ft.
| = wall
[]=pit
```=door, so your torch goes 5 ft. inside
J=Jemal
x=normal ground

|x ```x|
|[][][][]|
|[][][][]|
|xxJxxx|
|xxxxxx|
|xxxxxx|

That is pretty much what it looks like, not perfect, but...

Second round, what are your actions?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 4, 2003)

First my character will enter a fencing stance and declare dodge against the enemy he is attacking.  Rover yells for jemal to throw his torch in and waits for him too, at which point he attacks the enemy he is flanking with squillmar.  

OOC:  When i say attack i mean full attack


----------



## Sulli (Feb 4, 2003)

OoC: when i said charging in i ment i was running towards the one that just hit me.

attack closest thing that is hanging from the room


----------



## Corlon (Feb 5, 2003)

Still waiting for everyone else, but let me sure you have this strait.

ONLY the slitherns can see more than 5ft. into the room.
you can't declare dodge against something you can't see.
The hobgoblins have long ropes, so they don't have to enter melee in order to attack you.
Sorry if I misunderstood you sulli, but you're now standing on the very edge of the light with your greatsword drawn, dover is pretty much the same.
On slithern is outside the door, the other is inside.
Jemal is still on the other side of the pit.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll continue attacking, screaming:

"hey cowards, mind if you join as well, I'm doing all the dirty work here...)


----------



## Sulli (Feb 5, 2003)

ill just continue attacking.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

Jemal throws the Torch to them (I should be able to get it across the 10' pit easily... try to chuck it about 10' into the room), and once the enemies are illuminated will delay his action to wait and see how the beasties fare against his 'allies'. 
(If the hobs seem to be doing fairly well, I'll smack them with Magic missiles.. If my companions seem to be able to handle themselves, I'll take a running leap to get into the room, ready to activate my boots of levitation should I not make it to the other side.)


----------



## Corlon (Feb 5, 2003)

Cloude takes another swing where he thinks that the hobgoblins are, and misses horribly, slashing in the wrong direction.  
Iq'il fires another volley of arrows at the hobgoblin.  One strikes home, but the other misses.
Squill'Mar again attacks the hobgoblin he is infront of, and slashes him with his bladed gauntlet.
Rover easily catches the torch thrown by Jemal and enters the sword stance commonly known as _monkey throws the dragon_, and seeing that the hobgoblins are in corners and therefore cannot be flanked, and after mumbling some words which make his sword become engulfed in flame, he makes a jab at the injured one.  His sword flashes in and out of the hobgoblins neck and it starts splurting blood, but the hobgoblin still seems to be able to fight, if just by a hair.
The hobgoblin will blood spurting out of his neck still wields his weapon, this time at the man/dog that stabbed a sword through his throat, striking him twice in a row (20 damage...ouch).  The other hobgoblin yells what sounds like a curse at the top of his lungs and swings his weapon towards Squill'Mar but misses by inches as the rat darts out of the way.  The goblins second shot smashes into the door to his left, and a rumbling comes from inside that room.

ooDM:  techinically jemal's torch shouldn't have reached you guys until his action, but you guys really need that light.
next round...
oh yeah, and Leo, iq'ill is 4 arrows down, can you keep track also?

New initiative after delayed actions:
Sulli: 17
Iq'il: 16
Sqill'Mar: 16
Rover: 37
hobgoblins: 10
Jemal: 7


----------



## Leopold (Feb 6, 2003)

IC: Growing weary of this battle as his allies are showing that they are truly useless he slings his bow and drops the facade that he has showing his true rat form. He leaps over the pit (tries to at least!) and draws his weapons to slay the enemy and move forward. He utters no words, no thoughts, silent, deadly, impassive...

OOC: Sling bow, jump pit, draw weapons both, slay and kill.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Sqill'Mar is getting impatient, none of the others seem to do anything...Ah there's his brother.

"You'll take the other one, I'll finish this one off..."

Sqill'Mar will pul out his assasins dagger as well and starts attacking with two weapons (+13/+11) He'll also tries to determine how much the hobgoblin can still have.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal shrugs, seeing that the hobs are easily outmatched, and tries to leap across the pit (Running long jump, readied action to activate boots of levitate if I fall short.)


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 6, 2003)

Rover takes the blow well but he still must let out a gasp as the metal ball thuds into him.  He then presses on his attack attempting to dodge the blows.(declares dodge)

OOC: Nice job on the description of my combat.  I like it.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 7, 2003)

Now that i see the golins in the room ill charge the closest one , ready action to lower my head to use my horns to attack when very close them.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 10, 2003)

10x15 ft. room, two hobgoblins, two doors, two stools, one pretty smashed up table.
With the new light (sorry sulli, but you're right next to them, no charging) Cloude strikes at the hobgoblins with his *HUGE* sword and his first strike kills the injured hobgoblin, the second strike cuts the _uninjured_ hobgoblin right in half...vertically(critical hit, 26+38=64...ouch!).
Iq'il leaps the pit with relative ease.
Squill'Mar, who was ready to kill the hobgoblin now just stands in front of a dead body.
Jemal stands back, then charges forward and tries to leap the pit.  He just barely makes it and almost falls in, but then rights himself.

Whatever relief you may have felt from the hobgoblins being slaughtered is immdediately quenched when the door opens to admit a very strange creature.  It looks like a troll, but it stands twelve feet, has long arms the reach its knees, has bigger and sharper teeth, claws, and giant talons on its feet.  The strangest thing about it though is that it's belly looks like it hasn't eaten in a couple months...make that years, and it has no pupils, its eye is completely white.  It looks hungrily at you, but a yell in a langauge you don't understand from the other room makes him look back at what looks like a giant pile of raw meat, then back at you, meet, you, meet, you, meet.  It then closes the door.

ooc:  I wonder what you'll do now 
and sulli, how do you have +19 to damage?  I'm still trying to figure it out.
and BTW, sorry about not posting for these last days, I've either been too busy with friends or piano...or just too lazy


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

"Ah Great, a giant hungry troll at the other end of the door. I say we'll let it eat his meat and he'll get tired or something, no need to fight anything that we don't have to, right?"

Sqill'Mar will check the hobgoblins for weapons and other loot.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

Jemal gives the room a quick once-over, then goes to collect his torch, and starts inspecting the dead bodies.  "Did you have to do so much structural damage, Cloude?  These corpses are useless to me, I suggest throwing them into the pit to get them out of the way.  Now, about that troll.. I do have some acid and fire spells that would do very well in reducing it to cinders, but then it would be useless to me... Perhaps There's another way I can kill them.. hm..." He starts walking around thinking and mumbling to himself.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 11, 2003)

> ooc: I wonder what you'll do now and sulli, how do you have +19 to damage? I'm still trying to figure it out.




OoC:first of all my strenght bonus is +9 second one feat. Two handed power attack let me take double my strenght bonus insted of 1 1/2 strength bonus. and the last +1 is frome my +! huge great sword.

IC: sorry i didn't mean to kill them that bad but they gto me mad.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 12, 2003)

dang it, I was doing something horribly wrong.

I thought your strength was +7, and for some reason discarded the X2 and instead gave you 1 1/2 for a total of 10+1 for weapon... no idea how I got those figures.

You find nothign in the room except one door to the left (don't know), one door to the right (troll and raw meet) the smashed table, the two stools, and two hobgoblins in slashed and bloody clothes with their weapons, they both have two, and each hobgoblin has 4 copper pieces.

You hear a large burp come from the other room.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

"AH OF COURSE!" JEMAL walks over to the Trolls door, standing 10' from it "If someone would be so kind as to open the door, I believe I can take care of this little beastie.. Just be prepared to close the door and keep it closed for a moment as soon as my spell strikes."

Jemal reaches into his bag for some components

OOC: Ready action to cast Sucking Touch on the Troll as soon as the door opens, then shout for cloude to hold the door closed while the trolls life drains away.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Alright, alright, I'll open it!"

Sqill'mar opens the door, and makes sure he hides behind it, after Jemal is done casting the spell, he'll metion cloude to hold the door shut. and then jump back, out of possible harms way. (keeping an eye on the other door as well)


----------



## Sulli (Feb 12, 2003)

after Jemal has cast the spell, ill close the door and hold it closed with all my might.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 13, 2003)

Just a quick question jemal, the spell has a duration of a certain amount of minutes (I'll look it up later) but they're only drained of health on the first shot right?

Making your spell only drain 1d6 +5 strength, or am I missing something in the spell?

And you here a clank of armor behind you, in the cave you see a shadowy figure, about the size of a human.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

"We have company"

Sqill'Mar will Hide and observe whoever just arrived for a possible death-attack. He won't show himself until he knoew who this stranger is and what his intentions are.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: 
I do believe it drains Str every round, but I don't have the book on me either.  It would make sense though, seeing as how it's a fairly high lvl spell... Otherwise, it'd be just like Ray of Enfeeblement, which ALSO does 1d6+5 Str Damage at lvl 10, and is a 1st lvl spell instead of a 3rd lvl one.
Also If I remember correctly, being dropped to 0 str by Sucking touch turns the victim into a shadow under the casters control. (Subject to the same limits as Animate Dead for HD controllable)

Sulli's got the book with him.. HEY SULLI! Wake up and tell us what Sucking touch actually says (Or call me after you get this, I'll be getting up around 6 tonight)

Also known as BUMP.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 15, 2003)

OoC:Sucking touch:
Casting time: 1 action
Range: touch
Target: one creature
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving throw: Fortitude Halves
Spell resistance: yes

this spell gives the caster a stregth-dranning touch similar to a shadow's(see MM). if the caster makes a successful touch attack, the subject suffers a 1d6+1 per two caster levels(maximum +6) temporary strenght abillity drain. a successful fortituide save halves the abbility damage.

if the subject's strenght is reduced to 0 or less, he dies and is transformed 1d4+1 rounds later into a shadow permanently under the control of the caster. a caster may control up to 2HD of shadow creatures per caster level at any one time. if the caster also controls animated dead(per animate dead spell), the total cannot exceed the 2HD per caster level.

this is all that the spell says, so if this dosen't help then i guess it's DM's call.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC: whoops, that's right, it's a touch spell.  N/m Then... We'll leave the door closed for now (Jemal the PC would know it's Touch, but Jemal the Player didn't until now).  So how it works is I can use the str. draining for the whole duration, but it's A Touch Attack that deals 1d6+5 (Fort DC: 20 for Half) every time I succeed.. I think i'll save it for later.
(HMM.. just thought... EMPOWERED str touch... lvl 5, dc 20 still, but 1d6+5X1.5 =Min 9, and Max 16.  Could do excellently.)

Thanx Sulli.

IC: Jemal is about to signal for the door to open when he hears the Rat-man saying something about company.  Turning he looks at the figure.  "Yes, what is it?  I'm getting ready to destroy a troll, if you don't mind."  
 He watches this new being warily.. If he/she/it does anything offensive against me or approaches 'aggressively', I'll cast 'magic missile' on it with all 5 missiles.  Otherwise I'll just keep the spell ready in mind to cast, and just Talk to the thing.
"Well, are you going to come out of the shadows or not?  I'm not immortal yet, you know, I'm on a schedule here!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 16, 2003)

hey, necrophile, I'm a Rat, not a lizard! That's Tzz'Arch, but uin another game........


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC: Rats, Lizards... They're all rodents to me.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

now that no one has shot her, Kitana's character can come on in.
Take it away kitana.

Oh yeah, and from the other room you here a humoungus burping sound coming from behind the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

The figure clanking forward finally came into view and certainly not exactly what any of them had expected.  Tall, quite tall for a human actually, and judging by the way breastplate had been curved specifically, most certainly a woman.  The suit of blackened armor made little noise other than the soft clanking against the stone floor, its rivets supremely done so that all of her movements remained seamless and silent.

A gleaming bastard sword with intricate detail rested in her gauntlet clad hands as she carefully made her way forward.

“Well,” the disembodied voice echoed with a laugh from inside the helmet.  “What do we have here?  A glass menagerie?”  The darkness made it difficult to see within the slitted eyeholes.  “Did you get lost on your way to the little boys room?”


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

"As a matter of fact no." Jemal says as he recovers, thinking 'a woman, how truly fascinating.. I wonder if she's undead?' "My name is Jemal.. And yours would be?"

He clears his throat when he hears the burp "Well, unless you are planning on attacking us.. which I'ld suggest you NOT do.. Then perhaps you could assist us in subduing this troll?"  Without waiting for her response he turns to the rest of his group.  "Now, I would prefer to take this creature out with my spell.  Killing it in other ways may prove difficult, and none of them will leave us with a potential ally... Which my spell most certainly will leave us with.  Now then, if we can all set up.."  He turns back to the woman "Well, are you going to assist us or not, ms. tall, dark and Busty?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 17, 2003)

Assuming guise of beautiful knight in shining armour. Black armour ofcourse.....

"Greetings Dark Lady, I am Sir Frostheart! Can I comment you on your beautiful dark and brooding looks? 

OOC: remember I have several mind-blocking items and was hiding before she got here, I change in the shadows and then step out.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 17, 2003)

anyone else want to post or should I move it along?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

The armored lady gave short laugh.  "Interesting companions.  Well met, Sir Frostheart, but I, too, am icy to the core."

With a flourish of a courtly knight, the woman swept her sword out in a welcoming gesture to those who spoke her before bringing the hilt back to her breastplate for a mocking salute.  "Well then, let me not keep you back from your..._pleasures_, oh pasty one.  Do as you will to the heaving door."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 18, 2003)

This is really annoying, this is about the 10th time I've typed this, stupid computer.
okay then, here we go:

The door to the next room slams off its hinges and lands on the floor as two strange trolls walk out.  The pile of meat in the other room that looked like it could feed two tigers for a day is completely gone, and the trolls look hungrily at you.

Initiative:
Rover 23
Iq'il 14
Jemal 14
Keitara 11
Sqill'Mar 10
Cloude 9
Trolls -11


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2003)

"DO YOU MIND?" Jemal turns and yells at the trolls. "I'm not ready for you yet!" Growing angry, he snaps the fingers on his right hand and fires the wand that appears (Empowered Fireball) into the room behind the Trolls (15 feet behind them), shouting "HEADS UP!" and hoping none of his allies are behind the trolls.

EDIT: I just remembered I have Empower spell AND Fireball, so I could fling an Empowered Fireball myself, But I meant that I was using my Wand (crafted myself, so it's the same as if I had shot it.. 10d6 X 1.5, Reflex DC: 20), so I Edited the post to reflect this.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 20, 2003)

okay, can you keep track of the charges?

Still waiting for...everyone.

I think Ivanhoe said today that he wouldn't be on enworld anymore, so I'll just control Rover until he can come to a "realistic" demise, or Ivanhoe decides he still wants to play.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

The lady in black armor stands at the back, watching the erstwhile companions leisurely as if to gauge their fighting skills before she would join such an unproven group.  Though when she sees the mage launch something fiery, she waits a while until the aftermath before taking care of the remainder by intruducing them to the sharp edge of her bastard sword.

"Hmm...well I suppose that the leftovers will be dinner for some of you," she quipped with a laugh.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 21, 2003)

well if there is anything left ill play hack and slash on waght ever is left.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 21, 2003)

waiting for leopold to post his actions, then we can get started.

I'll give him 12 hours, then he'll just shoot some arrows.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 23, 2003)

*Then combat beings*

A little inconvenience, my brother cleaned out the computer room yesterday, so all the charater stuff (on paper, it's still on the computer) is lost, so could you all post your current hps and save me a lot of looking and math?

Jemal points his wand at the trolls, and a red beed fires at them.  It speeds past them and explodes in the other room, catching both of the trolls in its blast.  One troll takes the entire force of the blast, but the other one dodges many of the flames.  Both of them are singed but look for from dead.
As soon as the fireball dissipates, Rover leaps into the fray, his sword slashing in and out of the most wounded troll as he takes up a sword stance known as _Lizard charges the Cat_.
Iq'il quickly fires a volley of arrows into the troll Rover is attacking, but it hardly seems to phaze the troll at all.
Keitara, wielding her bastard sword leaps at the not-as-harmed troll.  The first slash doesn't do much damage, but the second leaves a gaping wound in the trolls chest...which immiediately starts to close.
Squill'Mar, trying to get into a flanking position with Rover tumbles past the lumbering trolls and attacks the wounded one with his bladed gauntlet. As the gauntlet slashes the trolls back, it falls to the ground, but its wounds still seem to be closing up.
Cloude walks up with his great sword, and deals a blow at the troll keitara is fighting (reach can reach past an ally...right?).  The greatsword slasehs into the troll, but it still seems to be standing.
The troll, obviously angered by its food attacking it slashes out at keitara.  One of his claws grabs keitaras armor and rips it off of her, pitching it over it's head and into the other room.  The other claw strikes out and slashes keitara in the torso, but she manages to jump backwards a bit and avoids the brunt of the blow (9 damage).  The trolls also bites at keitara, getting her in the arm (5 damage), it also picks her up despite her resistance.
Because of readied actions, initiative is:
Jemal 14
Rover 23
Iq'il 14
Keitara 11
Squill'Mar 10
Cloude 9
Trolls -11

next rounds actions.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 23, 2003)

IC: As he sees his arrows are ineffective, In'qil drops the bow and takes out his swords and maneuvers around to the side of his opponent and prepares to filet him alive!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

The once black-armor clad woman scoffs at the latest, determined to pay the troll beast for scratching her armor.  Black hair, vibrant lavender eyes, and smirking mouth is all anyone sees before she draws her everburning torch from pack with one hand while trying to slice up the troll's appendages with her bastard sword.

"If you wanted a tumble troll-beast, I'm certainly not your type," she quipped with a laugh.  "But I'm sure one of the others wouldn't mind."

To her companions she called over her shoulder.  "Anyone have any oil?  I've got some fire.  We could have quite a hot time."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Jemal hocks a loogie at the one that took the brunt of his fireball (Punishing Spit.. Acid damage. hehe)


----------



## Sulli (Feb 25, 2003)

still hacking away at the trolls


----------



## Corlon (Feb 25, 2003)

Before combat starts: Kitana, Everburning torches don't have flame, they are just a torch looking thing with continual flame cast on them I think.
And Jemal, wouldn't it be easier to suck the fallen trolls strength rather than kill him with loogies?  Just an idea.
Oh yeah, current hps (read above post)

But on to combat:
Jemal mutters some words and waves his hands, then *HAAK* *PTOO* and a giant green glob flies towards the fallen trolls and splashes against it with a hissing sound.  A bit of the burning loogie splashes onto the other troll and jemal's allies.  Squill'Mar just barely evades all of the acid, and Rover easily dodges aside, with the aside seeming to just go in every direction but his.  The other troll roars as the splash slams into him.  Keitara is likewise hit by the splash's full force (6 damage). Cloude and Iq'il are out of the range of the acid.
Rover expertly wields his rapier and stabs the troll twice, it wobbles and then falls to the ground.
Iq'il puts away his bow as he moves towards the trolls, takes out his swords and stabs the downed troll.
Keitara flips her sword In the downward position and goes for a killing blow (coup de grace), and puts her sword right through its ugly head and takes it out, a blow that would've killed any normal creature, but you can see the troll is still breathing.
Squill'Mar tries to deal a lethal blow with his bladed gauntlet (coup de grace) to the troll that had a loogie spat on him, but the troll, even lying passed out on the ground, seems to shrug it off and go on living.
Cloude, with his large reach also goes for a killing blow on the not-dead troll, and slashes its head off, but you can see the wound already growing a new head.

Same initiative:
Jemal 14
Rover 23
Iq'il 14
Keitara 11
Squill'Mar 10
Cloude 9
Trolls -11

Next round.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC:  Opps nevermind then.

Keitara continues to try her hand at making troll meat delicacy...of course to do that she'd need little pieces of troll all nicely minced.  "Anybody got a barbecue?" she calls out with mocking laughter, happily chopping, slicing, dicing and hacking away.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

"Wait, I may be able to make use of them as I had originally planned, giving us some new allies."  Jemal walks closer, looking at each.. 
If both are still breathing he points at the one they've been chopping and says "keep it busy, I'll be a moment with this other one, then I'll finish that one."
If only one is still breathing he asks them to "Keep it busy, this will only take a moment." 
Either way, he then casts Sucking Touch and moves over and starts Sucking the strength out of one of them (1d6+5 str drain, Fort save DC: 20 for half ability drain (So 6-11 STR Drain if save fails, 3-5 STR Drain if save is made)


----------



## Sulli (Feb 26, 2003)

cloude will continue hacking at the troll he just beheaded.
"allys would be nice but could you atleasrt take out one so it wont grow back.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 26, 2003)

Just to speed things up...
It takes 12 rounds for jemal to kill them, and in two more rounds jemal has two trollish looking shadows floating around him.

If anyone wants to do something in those fourteen rounds without the help of Jemal (or the people hacking at corpses) then post it, otherwise we skip a minute and a half forward, what do you do?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

Keitara replaces her armor, whatever part the troll ripped off, rearranging it to put everything back into place again.  "Well, now are you happy with your little floating ghostie trolls, necromancer?" she asks, resting her hands on the hilt of her sword as she glances at the rest of the group before glancing around the troll room to get a better look.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"Yes, quite happy." Jemal commands his shadows to float in a corner for now, then looks into the room the trolls came from.  "They were extremely strong beasts, though."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 27, 2003)

just a bit more powerful than the lady standing in front of you 

Keitara tries to put back on her armor, but realizes that the troll ripped the straps holding it on when he ripped it off (how else would he rip it of?).

The shadows float over to the corner and stay there.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"A problem, dear lady?" Jemal says glancing at the woman.  "If you'll hold the straps together, I can fix them easily in seconds." Jemal says.  IF she does so, he'll cast MENDING on the straps.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 28, 2003)

OoC: just to let you guys know ill be gone for the weekend and will be back monday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

A dark eyebrow lifted over clear amtheyst eyes.  "Oh?  You're proving quite useful after all, Necromancer."  Her hands hold the armor together while he casts the spell.  "I am called Lady Keitara...and what shall I call you?  And please...let's not make it some sort of pet name.  The time for those kind of games comes much later."  Her lips curve into what could quite accurately be called a smirk.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

"I am called Jemal by the living, Master by the dead.. and by some living." he says with a chuckle, then continues into the room he was about to check.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 1, 2003)

Before Jemal walks in, Rover states "I'm glad to see we have anoter good swordsman in the party, I am called Rover by all."

Looking into the room, jemal doesn't see anything out of the ordinary, that is for a room that had trolls in it, the room smells of the raw meat, and there are scratch marks on the floors and walls.  A spiral stairway leads downward.  But as jemal walks into the room, four arrows shoot through slits in the ceiling at him.  One of them skims by his arm, slicing part of it open (4 damage).

Initiative (if you want to combat them):
Rover 19
Cloude 19
Iq'il 18
Squill'Mar 16
Keitara 16
Goblins 5
Jemal -8


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC:  -8! Damn that's bad intiative.

"Rover?!" Keitara begins, glad of the helmet that hide her amused grin. _Rover the Dover..?!_  Whatever she was about to say found itself swiftly cut off by the stream of arrows greeting Jemal.

Keitara slides effortlessly into a defensive stance, gauging where the arrows are coming from but knowing that her power lay in melee combat and not ranged weaponry.  "Well, necromancer, I don't think they're one of the people who're calling you 'Master' quite yet."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

"That was rude and uncalled for!" Jemal says, rolling out of the room and looking over at his Shadows. "I guess I just got some new recruits."
He smiles wickedly as he commands his shadows to pass through the ceiling and drain whoever is up there, then return.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 3, 2003)

ooDM:  !@#%!@#$@ shadows.   *sigh* and now jemal is going to start collecting an army.  There are a bunch of undead buffing spells in spells & spellcraft 1&2, if you want to learn them as you level up.

IDM:  The two shadows float up into the wall, and you hear screams and thwaks of arrows launching into walls as the shadows go about their work.  In about two minutes, the shadows come back out of the ceiling each followed by two goblin shadows (which are under the control of the ones you control.)

"Now that that's over with... down the stairs or through the door?"  Rover asks the rest of the party.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

Keitara shrugged.  "I like doors...bashing  is always amusing to watch...and unlike stairs...no tumbling down in full armor involved."  She smiled and gestured for one of her companions to proceed.  "Perhaps checking for traps would be wiser, then after that locks...then we can have the big beefy Minotaur give it a big bash."


----------



## Leopold (Mar 5, 2003)

OOC: Thanks for the game guys but i am dropping out of this one. You can run my PC as an NPC or remove him from play


----------



## Corlon (Mar 5, 2003)

Now I have to secure _two_ believable demises?!
Jk, will do.

Sooo, we have 4 people...two of which are on vacation or something and one who's computer crashed...

All of those things will be settled out, but let's take a vote now that two people have left.  Does anyone want anymore players?


----------



## Sulli (Mar 5, 2003)

i don't care if we get more players to replace those theft.

and im back i was only gone for the weekend.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

OOC: I'm back, I'm all for getting more platers, a friend of mine allready signed up, I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 7, 2003)

soo, some roleplaying or thoughts about what the characters are thinking...

or something

don't do big things until we can get the new characters in
but
We need to put something in these spaces.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

OOC: You could always have them get dominated, turn on us, and me+shadows drain them, leaving me with more shadows and taking out the 2 retired PCS.  Just a thought.

IC:
"Well, I would suggest going through the door first.  It seems smart to explore the entire floor before starting on a new floor."  Jemal looks over at his shadows, ordering them to go through the door, and stay there hovering near the cieling if there are no living beings, or return immediately if there ARE living beings. (First making sure that none of his 'companions' will get in the way and 'accidentally' get drained by them.)

OOC: I'm assuming that since shadows are semi-inteligent that they'll be able to follow slightly-complex instructions... especialy since they happen to have a special hatred for living beings, implying that they should be able to tell the difference between living/non-living.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 10, 2003)

okay, so the new characters are in, Rino and Janos

As the characters are speaking about what to do next, they see a shadowy figure (yes, another entrance) beyond the pit in the hallway.  Then suddenly a flash of black light flashes over the room as a wizardish looking person appears in front of the party, and he looks around confused (this is Janos with a teleport spell gone wrong ).
This moment of confusion is increased as snickering comes from the walls and two black things fly out of the wall and into Iq'il and Rover.  Rover laughs insanely and crazily says "hahahah, kill them all, kill them all, hahahah" followed by Iq'il "yes, yes, kill them all, hahaha"

Combat:
Initiative:
Jemal (and shadows) 32
Crazy Iq'il 23
Squill'Mar 18
Magnus 14
Crazy Rover 13
Mirrek 12
Keitara 11
Cloude 7

OODM:  good idea Jemal 
okay okay, so I don't want to control 2 PCs, and all of the monsters, as well as handle 8 PC combat.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

OOC: Okay, what exactly does mister taal dark and brooding need to get his shadows, because I just don't trust him and 2 is more than enough.

IC: Squill'mar looks at his brother carefully, and then remembers all his childhood problems, his big brother calling him names, embarrasing before the other rats and countless of d4eeds like that. There was that one time when Ig'll overpowered him in his sleep and hanged him by his Tail, In the end, Squill'Mar had to cut off his own tail to get free, and it wouldn't be at full size again for 2 years. And we all know a Rat succes with the Ratty Chicks lies in the size of his Tail.....

But now, REVENGE! Revenge shall be his, this was just the excuse he was looking for. For killing a fellow rat without excuse is just WRONG, that Time can be better spent on killing humans, especially necromancers and female blackgaurds, or other scum.....

So, Squilll'Mar just brought his Gauntlet is position and said:

"I'll hang your dead body to rot, for REVENGE is mine!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

"You know what?"

Keitara clinked her helmet into place, raising her sword in the air as the disebodied voice echoed thorugh the surroundings before she charged ahead at Rover the Dover.

"I never liked dogs anyway.  Time to slice that puppy dog tail right off."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: D'OH!

IC: 
"Blasted Traitorous wretches!" Jemal, in the midle of sending his shadows to investegate, calls them back as he curses "Take that one down." He says to his shadows, directing them at Rover.  "My shades and I will handle him, the rest of you help the rat with his brother, but... try not to kill him.  Yet." Jemal smiles.. this trip had been good so far.  He had an excuse to expand his army, and perhaps by the time he left, the less useful.. and more RUDE of his companions.. would be his willing slaves.  Shrugging, he heads for Rover, waiting untill his shadows have weakened the man before reaching out to finish him off.

OOC: Wait till after my shadows have each taken a drain.  Then, asuming Rovers not dead, I'll sucking touch him.. It lasts for 10 min total, so should still be active.  If it's not active, or Rover dies to the Shadows, I'll Magic Missile the rat (Iqil, not Squil'mar!) instead of heading over to Rover.

ALSO - I noticed that with a +2 init I got a 32.. I take it that means you use the "NAT 20 counts as a 30" optional rule?  Just wondering, that's what I do in RL games, but I've never used it online.

OH, and Just a note: I chose rover b/c from what I've seen, he's the one most likely to survive the shadows attacks, b/c I'm hoping to add him to MY collection, NOT my shadows collection...
Slaves with their own slaves with THEIR own slaves can get rather complicated... Or are you going to just rule that I control them all?
*If I don't, I can just wait till I have several, then use my undead commanding bone on them.. but I don't wanna waste it, as I can only use it 5/day and I'm planning on a lot of shadows...1*


----------



## Corlon (Mar 11, 2003)

you control your slaves slaves, because you tell your slaves which tell their slaves


----------



## Timothy (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: Hmm, I'm going to rework my char into a wizard of light if these shadows keep springing up!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: I know I shouldn't be cluttering the IC thread, but I just have one thing to say to Timothy - 
"I'm going to cast magic missile.  I'm Attacking the darkness."
OK, you cast your spell.  There's an Elf in front of you.
"I am Golstaff, sorceror of light!"
"Then why'd you have to cast magic missile?"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 11, 2003)

Heheheh, Iwhen I said that, I knew somebody was going to make that comment ,hehehe.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 11, 2003)

"By Belsameth, what is going on here!" Mirrek thinks. "Better analyze the situation before I make myself know. Maybe they haven't noticed me."

Quickly he casts Invisibility and moves some feet away from the fight. He observes the fight and triest to keep still.


----------



## Rino (Mar 11, 2003)

"heee, dont kill me, i was send to by the guild to help you, and becasue these caves are filled with trolls and gobbos i though you were gobbos, expsecialy that little guy with the gauntlet.

the dwarf walks in the light of the torch and puts his arms behind his back and as quite as possible gets a dagger out of his belt.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 11, 2003)

So I suppose rino jumps the pit?
And Janos, you were right in front of them, they noticed you.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 11, 2003)

[well, maybe they were pretty busy fighting and will forget about me?]


----------



## Rino (Mar 11, 2003)

ooc: runnig jump


----------



## Sulli (Mar 12, 2003)

ill attack the one that jemal says to kill.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 13, 2003)

combat has been long overdue:

DOH!

And...and my monster manual evadse me in my time of need, neone have the stats for a shadow?

I will post combat sometime in the near future

I promise


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 13, 2003)

Shadow
Medium-Size Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 3d12 (19 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 40 ft. (good)
AC: 13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection)
Attacks: Incorporeal touch +3 melee
Damage: Incorporeal touch 1d6 temporary Strength
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Strength damage, create spawn
Special Qualities: Undead, incorporeal, +2 turn resistance
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +4
Abilities: Str -, Dex 14, Con -, Int 6, Wis_12, Cha 13
Skills: Hide +8, Intuit Direction +5, Listen +7, Spot_+7
Feat: Dodge
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground
Organization: Solitary, gang (2-5), or swarm (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always chaotic evil
Advancement: 4-9 HD (Medium-size)
Combat
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of temporary Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Undead: Immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and disease. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage.
Incorporeal: Can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, +1 or better magic weapons, or magic, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. Can pass through solid objects at will, and own attacks pass through armor. Always moves silently.

from:
www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html


----------



## Corlon (Mar 15, 2003)

ooDM:I'll be gone from tommorow till saturday touring colleges for my brother (such a great way to use up my spring break) so you can post your actions, but I don't think I"ll have internet access.

And yes, I am using the nat 1, nat 20 -10/30 thing, because I don't like automatic hits and misses...but I don't like 1s and 20s not being special.

Now combat begins:
The four shadows fly at rover, trying to suck out some of his tasty life force.  Two of them fly through Rover and he shivers as his strength is sucked away.  
Jemal Runs up to the rapier wielding dog and reaches forth to suck his strength, but the dog dodges out of the way with ease.
Iq'il attacks Keitara with his short sword, but even with his expert strikes, the black full plate deflects them.
Squill'Mar slashes out with his bladed gauntlet and hits his brother with it.
The dwarf with two axes that look like they could barely be weilded by a human in two hands leaps the pit.
Rover, not about to be killed by this weakling necromancer stabs at Jemal with his rapier (16 damage).
The man who just appeared waves his hands and mumbles a few words and dissapears from sight.
Keitara attacks the dagger wielding rat that attacked her, and slashes him in the arm.
The great minitaur raises his giant great sword and tries to kill Iq'il.  His sword Digs out a deep gash in Iq'ils stomach.

Next Round


----------



## Sulli (Mar 16, 2003)

continuing attacking


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

Feel the bLood, dear Brother, well then, get ready for more, for steel will follow!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

More slashing of course -- death and destruction for the rat brother!  Keitara sees if she can slice a few juicy steaks from him.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

IC: Jemal and the wraiths continue to suck him dry.

OOC: All hail the Vacuum League.
Can you dig THAT, Sucka?


----------



## Rino (Mar 17, 2003)

magnus hides (Hide: +8) in the shadows, cause he doesn't know what to make of this. he readies an attack agaist the first one within reach


----------



## Corlon (Mar 23, 2003)

okay, combat for this round:
Jemal and his shadows continue to assault the humanoid german sheperd.  One shadow and Jemal both make contact with Rover and he howls as the last of his strength is sucked away and he falls to the ground...dead.
Iq'il stabs his short sword at Squill'Mar, but Squill'Mar dodges aside.
Squill'Mar lashes out twice with his bladed gauntlet, slashing Iq'il's shoulder a bit, but it doesn't seem to do much compared to the chaos caused by Cloude.
Magnus tries to hide in the shadows (if anyone wants to see him, just tell me)
Rover just squirms on the ground as he goes through his death throes.
Mirrek is just being invisible.
Keitara slashes at Iq'il with her bastard sword, and Iq'il staggers at the blow, but he isn't completely dead.
Cloude attacks...two hits, one a crit, I'm not even gonna calculate damage, Iq'il dies.

So, What do you guys do now?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

I delay


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

Sqill'Mar looks at Cloude and says

"That Prey was mine, you took my revenge, while it was mine."

For the saken of the group Sqill'Mar will not attack Cloude, yet, but the rules will be followed, he who takes away the ability to revenge yourself will taste your revenge in stead.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd love to see you even try to kill cloude in a one on one fight

he'd slaughter you


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hehe, Dp you really think I am going to play fair? I am an Assasin after all.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 23, 2003)

"well im sorry, i didn't see a tage that said, "reserved, do not kill". and pluse i was following orders" pointing to Jemal


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Keitara will keep on slashing until he's a pile of sliced meat all the while calling out as many insults as she could think of that would apply.  "There's nothing like the smell of fresh kill to start off some adventuring," she speaks happily, her voice echoing eerily in her helmet.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

> magnus hides (Hide: +8) in the shadows



OOC: not MY shadows I hope.. though if you REALLY want to, I won't complain... hehe.

IC: 
Jemal smiles over at the others.  "I couldn't agree with you more, lady K."  He says, taking a deep breath of the fresh-corpse smell. and sending his shadows to hover over out of the way for now while he waits for the dog to transform into his fifth servant.

"So did anybody else notice the new arrivals?  What do you think, more meat or replacements?"  Jemal starts to glance around for the new arrivals (The dwarf and the Mage... BTW, did I see him cast his invisibility spell or not?)


----------



## Rino (Mar 24, 2003)

magnus steps out of the shadows and walks towards jemal
' i'm nor a replacement nor meat for the grinder. i'm send by the guild to help you with your task and i dont care what you think about me, cause your not the first who doesn't like me and my ways''


----------



## Timothy (Mar 24, 2003)

"Ah, master Dwrf, Well, you made a nice entrance jumping over that pit with two huge axes, only I was disapointed by the rapier you drew, rapiers are reserved for the people that have agility and brains next to just mere muscles."

"And Cloude, I'm sure you were, but try not to listen to walking corpses that order something. I know better what you want..."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 24, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *" I know better what you want..." *



oodm:  wink wink, nudge nudge.
Amazing how tim stating that removes its meaning completely away from kitana stating that  jk, okay, back to the game.

You did see him turn invisible, but now you can't see him (on account of the fact that he's...well...invisible)
IDM:  As the characters are talking to each other, Rover's corpse starts convulting and spazzing out.  A black sphere forms from his body and starts forming a shadow, but you see another things that looks like a mist come out too.  "hehehehe ,hahaha, that was fun, kill them all, yes, kill them all" it says.  But Rovers shadowy soul fires out what looks closest to an arm and grabs the mist and envelopes it.  The black ball then goes a spinning zig-zagging course around the room, sometimes gaining energy from strange black bolts eminating from the walls, until it collides with Jemal's Shadows, joining them into it's black mass.  It suddenly stops moving, and then the entire room is enveloped in blackness.  As light seeps back into the room, there is a floating shadow dover in the middle of the room, his eyes switching from ice cold blue to molten lava red.  

The creature opens his mouth (okay, for his speech, imagine the coolest deep demon voice you can think of), "I return" it states.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

(Providing that combat is over and there's no on else to slice and dice)

Keitara flipped her visor up glancing at the floating dover before leveling those piercing amtheyst eyes on Jemal.  "What did you just do?  Make a super rover the dover shadow?"


----------



## Rino (Mar 25, 2003)

"sorry littl' man to disapoint you. it will never happen again. but what is your weapon a thing that's around your fist so you only have to punch your enemy, everyone can do that so why don't you have a sword of some kind with you. i got a rapier to spare so if you want it you can have it. i got more than enough weapons"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

"First of all, I'm not little, and second, I don't care if it happens again or not just make sure you help us out. Oh and if it makes you feel any better, I allready trust you as much as I do all of the other guys here.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

"First of all, I never said I don't like you or your ways, I quite frankly don't give a rat-mans @ss who you are so long as you are here to help and not interfere."  Jemal looks like he's about to say more when the ball does it's little weird thingy majig.

"Well, that was interesting.  Who are you, and from where have you returned?" Jemal says, motioning the super-shadow-rover-dover-demonic-thingy a bit closer. (For short from now on it's the SSRDDT)

ooc: would it be wishful thinking to ask if any of my knowledge/spellcraft abilities can give me some info on this guy?
(Spellcraft+15, Knowledge:Arcana+15, Knowledge:Undead+15)


----------



## Corlon (Mar 26, 2003)

Jemal doesn't really know at all what happened in this case.  It seems to him that the ball was Rover's soul turning into a shadow, why it lashed out and killed stuff, he doesn't know, but now it seems Rover has become an _umbral_ creature, like a shadow but better in some ways, such as it damages as well as drains strength.  Jemal also feels the creature's presence in the back of his mind.

"I have returned from...death."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

Jemal looks away from the SSRDDT to Keitara "I believe that is what happened, yes.  It appears that mr Rover has become.. THIS." He turns back to Rover "A pity you destroyed my other shadows, they were useful.  Will you work with me or not?" He asks matter-of-factly "There is much killing to be done, and we would make a good team." Jemal smile is vile as he addresses the dead spirit.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 27, 2003)

The dark creature crosses his arms, and gives you a scarily intent stare, "for now."

And to recap what you can do, there's a door at one end of this room, and a stairwell in the room where the trolls and the goblins were.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Rino (Mar 29, 2003)

"come on guys where are we going to have fun next"


----------



## Sulli (Mar 29, 2003)

"well if the trolls were garding that stair well then i thing that would be the way we have to go."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

Keitara gestured with swift swirl of her sword toward the stairwell.  "Well then my furry companion, lead the way.  Negotiating stairs in full armor is not my favorite pastime, but I'm sure you're plush enough to break my fall."  Her violet eyes  twinkle just slightly behind the dark helmet.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Sqill'Mar will close the row, watching his back all the time.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

"well what do you say, rover supershadow, will your invulnerable greatness lead the way?"

OOC: Who says flattery gets you nowhere?


----------



## Rino (Apr 1, 2003)

magnus walks in front of Sqill'Mar, keeping a close eye on him


----------



## Corlon (Apr 1, 2003)

how do you keep an eye on him if you're walking in front of him?

but neways, you guys walk down the stairs.

Coming down the stairs, you come into a ten foot by ten foot room with absolutely no furnishings except for the stairs, there are three doors branching off.


----------



## Rino (Apr 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *how do you keep an eye on him if you're walking in front of him? *




looking back to see if he isn't up to something


----------



## Timothy (Apr 2, 2003)

Sqill'Mar waits till Magnus turns his head back and then makes all kind of obscene gestures at him, acting perfectly normal when Magnus looks again.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2003)

Jemal motions to one of the doors and the looks at super shadow "I don't suppose you could find out what's on the other side without alerting anything there to your presence, could you?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 3, 2003)

Mirrek follows them at a distance.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 3, 2003)

"If a giant, black, floating shadow dover isn't noticable, then sure" he says with such a flat voice with no emotion in it that you're not sure if it was a joke or not as he flies through one of the doors.

In about ten seconds he returns "there is a hallway with a door at the end."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 6, 2003)

"Now that we have a nifty scout," Keitara speaks up, resting her sword on the floor and glancing around the large hall.  "Why don't we see what's on the other doors while we're at it?" she suggests with a clanky shrug of her armored shoulders.  "I feel like more bloodshed."


----------



## Timothy (Apr 6, 2003)

"Can be arranged, fair Lady"

As Sqill'Mar follows the others and waits patiently for somebidy else to open the door.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 7, 2003)

"Those people are so weird...why the hell am I here?" he wonders to himself.

If he can move past them, Mirrek will open the door and move back again.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 7, 2003)

you open the door and *gasp*, there's a fifteen foot long hallway with a door at the end and two doors branching off to the sides.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

"Well, lets get checking the doors so we can hurry up with the killing, shall we?" Jemal says as he moves down the corridor, looking pointedly at Shadover and then nodding his head in the direction of the closest door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Keitara heads off down the hallway, keeping her sword steady and her clanking down to at least a minimum.  "Any wards on any of them?  We can jiggle the knobs a bit and see if they're locked up.  Or we can just crash right through and go from some good old hack and slash."


----------



## Rino (Apr 9, 2003)

magnus grabs his 2 axes and walks about 15ft behind Keitara.
looking at the wall for special features.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 10, 2003)

You open the door, one way or another, it isn't locked.
It's just a store room with crates and stuff.

"No life, just dead plants" Rover growls as he pokes a crate with his rapier, so that it just passes through it.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 10, 2003)

Once again, Sqill'Mar will close the row, waiting for the others to do the dirty work.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

"So let me get this straight.  One door leads to a hallway with three more doors, another is a storage room...and that leaves one more door to open."  Keitara opens that one, careful to stand to one side so as not to bear the brunt of whatever might be charging out.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 12, 2003)

no no, you opened a door with a 15 long hallway and three doors in it.  You opened one of these doors and found a storage room, now there are two more in this hallway, and two back in the stair room.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

Keitara frowned thoughtfully, considering the voices in her head.  She then opens one of the other doors in the hallway in the same manner as before, careful to be caught in the way of anything coming out of there.  If it hits anyone else, that certainly wasn't her problem at all...nope.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 23, 2003)

um...guys?


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm still observing them...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm still opening the door...


----------



## Rino (Apr 24, 2003)

still looking around the room with 2 axes in my hands


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

Jemal is still directing Shadover to check through doors before we open them, and otherwise just following everyone elses lead while he ponders over what happened and wonders how much control he's got over this new creation.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 24, 2003)

Keitara opens the door to reveal yet another dusty room filled with crates and barrels, there remains two doors in the stair room and one door in this hallway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Keitara will continue to open the doors after listening carefully.  If the shadow gets to the door before her, she lets it go first and waits readied for anything that might want to burst through...anything she could do some nasty bit of hurting to...yes...oh yes.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2003)

"You know, this is getting rather tiresome, I'm considering blowing up a few of these rooms to see if we can't attract some attention."  Jemal sighs as they move to the next door.  Seeing Keitara moving for it, he motions Shadover to wait a moment.  "By all means, don't let us steal all your fun, dark lady." He says as she moves to the door.

OOC EDIT: I just realised this post may sound critical, so Just want to assure everyone that this isn't anything aimed towards the rate it's progressing, it's just that Jemal gets bored quickly, and the novelty of the super-shadow is begining to wear off... hehe... He might end up making his own doorway.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 28, 2003)

*moving forward>>>*

no jemal, you're perfectly right, this is getting tiresome, but there do have to be supply rooms.

As Shadover (hahaha NO! ) goes through the door you hear him give out a yelp and he doesn't come back.

don don don...

now everyone can start posting again 

oh yeah, and sorry about not posting, I've recently become very obssessed with games like WC3, I'll be on more now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

"HEY! That's my Shadow! GIVE HIM BACK!" Jemal pulls out hi wand of Empowered Fireballs and says to the group "Someone knock the door down." He asks her in an ice-cold tone, pointing the wand at where the opening will be.

OOC: Ready action.. soon as the door opens or is knocked down, empowered fireball fired 30' into the room (Meaning if there's anything directly between the door and a space 30' beyond the door, it'll hit that), then dodge to the side in case it blows back out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

"Well, I suppose I can oblige a man whose about to let lose a fireball," Keitara spoke as she first tried to open the door.  If the door doesn't open, she'll apply some armored shoulder to it and then step aside.


----------



## Corlon (May 8, 2003)

bear with me, I'll have combat up in a while.

In the meantime, any other prepared actions?


----------



## Rino (May 9, 2003)

magnus still holds his axes and looks around the room to see anything that's not normal


----------



## Corlon (May 17, 2003)

I'll get it up within the next...3 years, probably before that, but within 3 years I promise


----------



## Corlon (Jun 4, 2003)

*drum roll please*

okay, I had to update this before I went to connecticut, so here it is, and I hope you guys are still in it.

As the door bursts down, you see Rover being sucked into a crystal which becomes black as soon as it's filled.  Holding the crystal is a hobgoblin with a chainshirt on and a rapier by his side, he also has the holy symbol of Mormo (titan of serpents) on his armor.

Jemal's fireball streaks into the room and explodes but when the flame clears, the hobgoblin smirks at you and says "fired that a bit short didn't you?"

The hobgoblin is 35ft. away in a 40ft. long room that's 25 ft. wide.

There are a couple tables, and a long table with some serving bowls in the back.  At the very end there is a giant glass pane and behind the pane is an aquariam looking thing, but you can't see any fish.

Sorry again for taking so long.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC: Um... if he's 35' away and I shot a fireball 30' into the room, and a fireball has a 20' blast radius.....
kobold krispies.

Also, if that glass plane is at the back (40' away from us) then It's within the blast radius too.

And don't forget my fireball does 10d6 X 1.5 damage bc I empowered it.


----------



## Corlon (Jun 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [B
> OOC: Ready action.. soon as the door opens or is knocked down, empowered fireball fired 30' into the room (Meaning if there's anything directly between the door and a space 30' beyond the door, it'll hit that), then dodge to the side in case it blows back out. [/B]




_between the door and a space 30' beyond the door, it'll hit that_ _between the door and a space 30' beyond the door, it'll hit that_  

meaning, 10ft. or 20ft. or something...um

well, sure, I'll redo some stuff or something.

Anyone else here?


----------



## Rino (Jun 9, 2003)

i posted my action earlier but that wasn't noticed.

magnus still holds his axes and looks around the room to see if there are other beings in this room.


----------



## Corlon (Jun 16, 2003)

okay, time for combat, sorry to keep you guys waiting
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A small orange beed goes streaming into the room and explodes destroying four tables and something that looks like a food serving counter.  the fireball also explodes near a hobgoblin with a rapier.  The fireball that should've consumed the hobgoblin only leaves him slightly burned as it dissapears.  "so, our visitors are finally here, may I ask why or should I just kill you now?"  The hobgoblin says as he throws the crystal that absorbed rover into a hole in the wall that immediately dissapears.  (by the way Jemal can still feel rover's presence in his mind, but it's weakened very much)

Initiative.
Jemal:  21
Greshn'erack (hobgoblin):  20
Squill'Mar:  18
Cloude:  18
Keitara:  18
others=?  
Something happened, and the documents with your characters are gone, if you guys have them can you send them to me or if any of you have the search function or something, you can look for the thread with the characters (metropolis characters I believe.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

OOC: I save all my characters on my comp, so i'll e-mail him to you.

IC: 
Jemal frowns.. "He's no ordinary Hobgoblin, he's somehow captured Rover.  I don't like people stealing my things."  He then casts Enhance Magical Flow (Increases DC of All my spells by +2 for 10 minutes)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

"Well, Ugly One, I'm thinking that what might make you pause on your little trip into megalomania would be that if you tried to kill me - I'd have to come and insert a very sharp sword up your derriere."  

Keitara gave the Hobgoblin a wink frome one lavender eye before she lowered her visor.  "And, sweetie, it ain't the good kind of lovin', if you know what I mean."

OOC:  I'm baaaaack....


----------



## Rino (Jun 18, 2003)

magnus smiles "so mister hobgobbo, lets see how well you react to these axes" then he walks into the room. 

OOC: i'll mail my character asap


----------



## Corlon (Jun 21, 2003)

"well, this seems like a terribly uneven fight, shall I fight one or all of you?"  He says as he draws his rapier out.  the rapier looks really strange, as it's made out of black energy that morphs into different forms of snakes and strange blades and spikes sometimes appear out of it.  "Either way, mormo's power will protect me."

and Timothy, are you still with us?

still waiting for emails, is there something wrong with it? Because earlier you couldn't email something to me jemal, I dunno.
lemursofrohan@yahoo.com


----------



## Rino (Jun 22, 2003)

OOC: i know thimoty in RL and he just graduated. he hasn't been around a computer much lately but i think he is out of the game. i'll ask him when i have the chance


----------



## Corlon (Jun 26, 2003)

I was notified by Jemal that sulli can no longer use enworld so he's out, so now we seem to be down to 3 people...*sigh*
shall we continue as is or would someone like more players...again.


----------



## Corlon (Jun 30, 2003)

or we can just continue, but Rino, I still need your character.


----------



## Rino (Jun 30, 2003)

D'oh


----------



## Corlon (Jul 4, 2003)

okay, so I've got Rino's character, I'll have combat posted sometime this week, 4th of july and all.


----------



## Corlon (Jul 5, 2003)

Finally

Initiative:
Jemal: 21
Greshn'erack (hobgoblin): 20
Squill'Mar: 18
Cloude: 18
Keitara: 18
Magnus:  5

Jemal waves his hands around and says some strange words and nothing apparent to anyone happens (casting of enhanced magical flow)
Greshn'erack moves and attacks keitara, is strange constantly changing sword darts around and stabs keitara (13 damage).
Strange black energies swirl around Merrik and as suddenly as he appeared in the other room, he's gone.
Squill'Mar moves up to Greshn'erack and slashes him with a bladed gauntlet.
Cloude lumbers up and takes a slash with his greatsword despite Greshn'eracks attempts to dodge, cuts a deep slash across his torso (stupid critical hits!!!)
Keitara strikes twice with her bastard sword, and Greshn'erack falls to the ground dead.

The characters see some hobgoblins looking at what the comotion is, and readying their weapons.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Jemal smiles and looks at the hobgoblins
"AH! More fodder..."
Jemal reaches towards the nearest of them, making a clenching motion with his hand as he drains the strength from it, all the time chuckling evilly.  If the hobgoblin drops, he says "Your soul is MINE!"

OOC: Cast a twice bloodburned(I take 2d6 damage), Empowered Sucking touch on it using my still-active Spectral hand.  It makes a fort save DC 22.  If it fails, it takes (1d6+6) X 1.5 strength damage.  if it makes it, it takes half of that.  If reduced to 0 str... well, I think you remember what happens.

EDIT: Also, the touch attack to hit is at a +10. (+6 base b/c I'm considered 12th lvl for anything regarding this spell, +2 Dex, and +2 for the Spectral Hand)


----------



## Rino (Jul 7, 2003)

Magnus walks in the room with both axes drawn. and will attacj the closest hobgoblin

"to many little guys in here"

OOC: +1 attack vs goblinoids


----------



## Corlon (Jul 8, 2003)

A bit of clarification

You came into the room, the Big Hobgoblin guy attacks you, you are then in the room.  He dies.  In the hallway from where you entrered, the hobgoblins are now approaching.   Just making sure everyone gets it.

We haven't lost you too have we kitana?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC: nope  but you do need to read the OOC threads to know why I haven't been posting lol

Grimacing at her wound, Keitara decides that hobgoblin stew sounds very delicious and proceeds to hack up any hogoblin that comes within reach.  If they start firing ranged weapons at her, she will charge and attack the closest one.


----------



## Rino (Jul 11, 2003)

.....


----------



## Corlon (Jul 13, 2003)

oodm:  psh, reading threads, being informed, who needs that.
and you'd think I'd be posting combat right now, but just typing a quick note, I'll get it up soon.


----------



## Thels (Jul 13, 2003)

OOC: Can you perhaps have a moment to reply in the OOC thread too? I'd appreciate a final yay or nay so I know how many games I'm in, and perhaps Seonaid wants some info too.


----------



## Corlon (Jul 14, 2003)

I thought I already posted in it...oh well.


----------



## Corlon (Aug 5, 2003)

I'M BACK 

anyways:

as the characters prepare for the clash with hobgoblins, the fallen corpse of gresh'nerak suddenly bursts into flames spouting smoke and a de-armored gresh'nerak tumbles out of the smoke tossing a couple vials around the room which immidiately fill the room with smoke.

actions?


----------



## Corlon (Aug 9, 2003)

*ahem*


actions?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Jemal Frowns at the Smoke, "Don't hit the Dragon!" He shouts, Changing quickly into a Large-sized Golden Dragon and letting loose a roar.  He'll then move towards Gresh'narak and bite him.  

OOC: Polymorph gives me the Extraordinary abilities, and blindsight of a Juvenille dragon is 120', meaning the smoke means diddly to me now.  
Oh also, just so you know, I also get the gold dragons immunity to sleep, paralysation, and Fire, my STR is now 29, Dex 10, Con 19.. though HD and HP stay the same.

Attack bonus for the Bite is +13(+5 base, +9 STR, -1 size), damage is 2d6+13.  MY AC is now 25

EDIT: Forgot, I also have a 10' reach.


----------



## Corlon (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally Posted by DarkWolf_
> *THWAP!!!*


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

OOC: Recalculating... you had 3 players remaining: KitanaVorr, Jemal and Rino.

- Kit is gonna drop some games, and I wouldn't be surprised of this game was in it. For more info, check: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60534

- Jemal posted his actions. He's not available for the coming 8-9 days, but should be back on track after that.

- Leaves Rino. No idea why he didn't reply here. I'll bug him in another thread.

Not trying to be annoying, I'm just eager to get started...


----------



## Rino (Aug 16, 2003)

magnus walks out of the smoke and sees if he can charge a hobgoblin.

" i don't like HOBGOBLINS!! sertenly if they refuse to die"

OOC: +1 to hit a goblinoid


----------



## Corlon (Aug 17, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *OOC: Recalculating... you had 3 players remaining: KitanaVorr, Jemal and Rino.
> 
> - Kit is gonna drop some games, and I wouldn't be surprised of this game was in it. For more info, check: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60534
> 
> ...




gah, you're certainly on top of things.

I'm trying to find a way to get you in besides saying "and suddenly striding down the hall..."

but if you want me to do that I can, or for the meantime you could control one of the playerless characters if you want to until you can come in.

I seriously might have to cheesily kill and join up people seeing as how things are going...


----------



## Thels (Sep 1, 2003)

*bump*

Ehm, didn't both players react by now?

EDIT: Nevermind. I missed a post in the OOC thread.


----------

